# Saving WINAMP playlist as a text file?



## berndawg84 (Nov 9, 2001)

Is there a way to save a winamp playlist as a text file, like is there a way to import it? Thanks..


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

You can generate a html listing of all songs that you have in your current playlist. Is that what you're looking to do??
JustMe2


----------



## DanC (Jul 11, 1999)

You can open an m3u Winamp playlist file with Notepad then "Save as..." a text file. 

To open with Notepad, select the m3u file (highlight it), hold down the shift key and rightclick, then "Open with..." from the context menu. Select Notepad from the program list. DO NOT check the "Always open with" box. 

There might be software out there to make it easier but...


----------



## berndawg84 (Nov 9, 2001)

OK thanks DanC And Just, I got it now...It's annoying though how 

#EXTINF:253

is written before the name of each life, but o well, what can you do hehe. I guess that solves it, this can be closed thanks


----------



## DanC (Jul 11, 1999)

You could also open the file with Wordpad instead of Notepad. "Replace #EXTINF:253" with nothing to get rid of those notes.

I use a replacement Notepad+ text editor that has a "Replace" option which the standard windows notepad is missing.


----------



## JustMe2 (May 31, 2001)

berndawg84,
If you are strictly wanting a text file without all of the garbage that is also in there. Generate the html list from within WinAmp, and then copy and paste the lines from the IE window that opens into notepad. Worked quite well when I just tried it here. 
JustMe2


----------

